# vaccinations for shows



## Holly1234 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello, I have just got back from the vets afer having my kittens first FeLV vaccination, not realising that she would need two visits to complete the course (oops, quite obvious once I had thought about it lol) but the second injection isn't until a week after her first show I was planning on taking her too.

Basically what Im asking is whether she needs to have had this injection. The show rules say they need to have had FIE, FVR and FCV, all of which she has had, just not FeLV. I just don't want to turn up to the show and be turned away.

Also if she is not okay does anybody know if they will transfer the entry to another cat who would be okay?

Thank you


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

As long as she's had the core vaccines that are listed, she'll be just fine. Is this your first show too?


----------



## Holly1234 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah okay thank you, yes its my first show too I am really excited/scared!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*edit* ignore me, just re read the post


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you got anyone to help you on the day or talk you through things at the very least? If not, send me a PM and I'll do what I can to give you a hand. First shows are always scary, and everyone should have somebody for a bit of hand holding on the day!


----------



## Holly1234 (Jan 19, 2012)

My aunt is showing one of her cat on the day too, she's been showing and breeding for years so thankfully I have that support. Any other tips/support is always appreciated though, Im literally so nervous, my aunt specialises in Persians so can't offer me any help on my breed (Maine coons) and Id be bothering her 24/7 if I rang her about every little worry! Lol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oooo, really? Who's your aunt? I also breed Persians.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Are you showing in 2 weeks? could see you there.


----------



## Holly1234 (Jan 19, 2012)

Gloria Neale, her prefix is Cushka, they are really beautiful cats 

Yes in two weeks at the Surrey and Sussex?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

That will be my first show too - I will look out for you


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh my! What a small world! I breed colourpoints just like Gloria! Was going to phone her in a couple of days, acautlly. Is she showing as well that day? If so then I'll definitely see you as, if she's bringing CPs, we'll most likely be penned right next to each other.


----------



## Holly1234 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ooo really MCWillow? Are you excited? I'm counting down the days but I'm so nervous aswell, so scared the judges will pick my baby to pieces! Which of your cats are you showing, so I can have a nose on the day? They all look gorgeous in your photos 

Oh my god it is a small world! I went to a show with her last month though and she seemed to know everybody so I'm not surprised lol. She is showing that day yes, I will look forward to seeing you there!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know her in person yet. Have just spoken to her briefly on the phone a few months ago when I was searching for a new girl to add to my breeding programme. You must come and say hello to me!


----------



## Holly1234 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ahhh I see. I will make sure I do


----------

